# Apple Stores Canada: Where They Might Hit Next...



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

here is the top 10 largest metropolitan areas in Canada by population..

1) Toronto
2) Montreal
3) Vancouver
4) Ottawa
5) Calgary
6) Edmonton
7) Quebec City
8) Winnipeg
9) Hamilton (Burlington)
10) London

Current Stores: 7 Stores

Toronto (Yorkdale, Eaton, Sherway)
Edmonton (West Edmonton Mall)
Vancouver (Pacific Centre)
Montreal (Rue St, Laval)

Future Stores: 2 Stores

Calgary - Market Mall
Toronto - Fairview

Other Locations

1) Toronto
- Eventually Flagship, and more locations in Malls (Square One, Miss. or Vaughan Mills)

2) Montreal
- Another Street Level in the Future or Mall Location Possible

3) Vancouver
- More Locations will Open in the Future maybe Street Level too.

4) Ottawa
- Mall Location in Rideau Centre Likely

5) Calgary
- maybe Chinook after renovation

6) Edmonton
- another location because West Ed Mall is based allot on Tourism

7) Quebec City
- Street Level in Future

8) Winnipeg
-Mall Location Somewhere...

9) Hamilton (Burlington)
- Mall Location

10) London
- Im assuming Masonville Place (Upscale Mall in North London) close to 30,000 UWO students.. 

Recent new stores LuLuLemon, Banah Republic, Nike, Marciano, Nine West, Swaroski



*I will try to update this thread as new info is posted..

Enjoy..also comment on future locations...*


----------



## Thunderexpress (Jul 14, 2008)

I am hoping London, but my guess would be Vancouver. We do however have some other apple stores, just not the apple store.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

if they put a legit apple store in Burlington that'd rule!  
we have more than enough yuppies with too much money.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

We need one in Burnaby in the Metrotown Mall, Canada's second largest mall.


----------



## msprint (Mar 3, 2005)

Eric, don't get your hopes up about London. You post all over cyberworld announcing that London is getting an Apple store and it's just not true and probably wouldn't happen for a long time. Why don't you try out the mini stores in Best Buy as they have Apple Reps that work there.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

machael said:


> if they put a legit apple store in Burlington that'd rule!
> we have more than enough yuppies with too much money.


Ohh tell me!

This was a nice town in 1948 when I moved here..
Now its loaded with money money money...

Let's see, another Wally Mart close to Brant Street,
a new Mountain Equipment Co-op on Brant Strret
just north of the intersection of Plains Road
and all kinds of new housing being sold long before
a shovel hits the ground.

Creative technology is Burlington's Apple Store now.

Oakville has Canadian Computer on Speers Road (and under new ownership
they seem to have an attitude problem with older customers like myself).

Hamilton, say Limeridge Mall area would benefit from an Apple Store.


----------



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

How about in Kitchener Waterloo! I believe that Waterloo Region has surpassed The London area for 10th place on the list as there was only 6000 people difference in 2006. But on the other hand I have great service from Carbon Downtown:clap: . Plus this is RIM Country.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

There should definitely be one in the nation's capital, but I think the OP is right - probably a small store in the Rideau Centre.


----------



## MHopper (Aug 14, 2008)

There's an Apple store in Le Quartier Dix30 in Brossard, been there a couple of times.

edit/ upon review, it seems the place is called Micro-Boutique and isn't a legit Apple store...meh


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ericlewis91 said:


> Current Stores: 7 Stores
> 
> Toronto (Yorkdale, Eaton, Sherway)
> Edmonton (West Edmonton Mall)
> ...


A few observations:

1. Your current list does not include the Apple store in Edmonton that has been open since early July.

2. If West Edmonton Mall relied only on tourism, it would not exist. How do you figure no one who lives in Edmonton and northern Alberta shops at WEM?

3. *allot* = Two words: a lot

al·lot 
Pronunciation:
\ə-ˈlät\
Function:
transitive verb
Inflected Form(s):
al·lot·ted; al·lot·ting
Etymology:
Middle English alotten, from Anglo-French aloter, from a- (from Latin ad-) + lot, of Germanic origin; akin to Old English hlot lot
Date:
15th century
1 : to assign as a share or portion <allot 10 minutes for the speech>
2 : to distribute by or as if by lot <allot seats to the press>
— al·lot·ter noun


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

We need at least one in Atlantic Canada, obviously Halifax or Moncton would be ideal.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*next Apple stores in the Great White North*

If you want to handicap, you need to consider the potential of each market. For example, is there already an independent Apple seller that is doing well; is there a strong university/college audience; is there a distinct market for the Apple (consider Montréal with Ubisoft, Softimage, etc.). 

This is probably why Montréal is one of the best served in Canada (we have a standard store in the North Shore - Laval and a flagship downtown). 

If I were Apple, I would want to solidify or build my position in Calgary and Vancouver. The Maritimes is probably too small a market and can be served by the online store.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

I guess I should toss a spanner in the works by asking the obvious.

Do we really need Apple stores in the first place? I remember when word first came out that they would start building in Canada and my reaction was, great how's this going to affect the stores I already had good relations with?

We'll lets see, at least three are now GONE the other just moved and for us at a corporate level we wind up ordering directly. Guess that is easier then having to endure the lineups.... it's not that the Eaton's Center store is that far away, it's not but it is a PITA if I buy something big and have to schlep it down Yonge Street to the office... or pay $$$ to go up and park there.

It does seem to have fixed _some_ of the supply problems I suppose.

Sure it would be nice to have had a full line store in St John's NFLD as that is where I like to go to regain my sanity but honestly the market isn't large enough out there to support it IMHO. Maybe on the mainland but I kind of doubt it.

Kevin


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

Niteshooter said:


> I guess I should toss a spanner in the works by asking the obvious.
> 
> Do we really need Apple stores in the first place? I remember when word first came out that they would start building in Canada and my reaction was, great how's this going to affect the stores I already had good relations with?
> 
> Kevin


My thought too. However an Apple store is like a boutique.

A place to sell those items the current generation of toy loving
peoples just have to have to survive.

Me? Well there have been few outlets in past years, and then too
the portable audio/noise transcription machine name iPod/Nano/Shuffle or?
was made available at traditionally non-Apple outlets such as Staples.ca!

However for a real independent reseller there are only so many.

My dealer has been Canadian Computer on Speers Road in Oakville.
Their service department has always been top notch; even after
the company was sold to a new owner.

Now however their front retail area staff are more to the sell, sell, sell
attitude. Maybe I am far too old in their eyes to
be considered a viable customer.

With a new dealer in Burlington it's worth the drive to stay local
even though the store is well east of me. And the store feels 
positive and friendly.

Bryce


----------



## Redboxa (Aug 2, 2007)

I seriously hope that Hamilton gets one, it would go nicely somewhere in Limeridge mall,  Burlington isn't far though, that'd be nice. If apple were smart they'd have one in every city.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sign on empty store in Rideau Centre*

Apparently there's a sign on an empty store in the Rideau Centre announcing a future Apple Store. This is coming to me second hand but I'm wondering if anyone else can confirm?

Consider this a start to a stronger than usual "Apple Store in Ottawa" rumour


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Bryce said:


> Hamilton, say Limeridge Mall area would benefit from an Apple Store.


Limeridge would benefit from an Amity store - the place is a dump with few stores worth bothering with. Apple won't bother with Hamilton, they'd go bust pretty quickly because even discounters like Tiger Direct don't bother with Hamilton. No money, no jobs, no future, and crammed with Windoze using fools. The only reason why Limeridge does any business is that Downtown is far too filled with freaks and drug addicts.

Of course, opening here would put the local dealer under, but that wouldn't be a problem because the local dealership is garbage. The reserve is only a half hour away, a nice drive through the country - and way better service than anything this side of Hogtown.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

EvanPitts said:


> Limeridge would benefit from an Amity store - the place is a dump with few stores worth bothering with. Apple won't bother with Hamilton, they'd go bust pretty quickly because even discounters like Tiger Direct don't bother with Hamilton. No money, no jobs, no future, and crammed with Windoze using fools. The only reason why Limeridge does any business is that Downtown is far too filled with freaks and drug addicts.
> 
> Of course, opening here would put the local dealer under, but that wouldn't be a problem because the local dealership is garbage. The reserve is only a half hour away, a nice drive through the country - and way better service than anything this side of Hogtown.


<OFF TOPIC>
We were down for the Festival of Friends at Gage Park, and went for dinner afterwords in Hess village, and I couldn't get over how many empty stores there where.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

wcg said:


> Apparently there's a sign on an empty store in the Rideau Centre announcing a future Apple Store. This is coming to me second hand but I'm wondering if anyone else can confirm?
> 
> Consider this a start to a stronger than usual "Apple Store in Ottawa" rumour


I'd love to get some confirmation on this. I haven't been to Rideau for a long time, and it's horribly inconvenient for me to visit there right now.


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> 4) Ottawa
> - Mall Location in Rideau Centre Likely[/B]


Do you have a source on this? Or is this just speculation?

Personally, I'd prefer a Kanata location -- maybe in one of those retail locations near the AMC/BestBuy/FutureShop.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

boxlight said:


> Do you have a source on this? Or is this just speculation?
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer a Kanata location -- maybe in one of those retail locations near the AMC/BestBuy/FutureShop.


wouldn't bestbuy/futureshop whine since they are authorized apple dealers.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Probably not, since they only carry the computers in order to be able to sell the iPod. They have very few people that know anything about Apple, and they certainly do not push Apple. To the Big Box people, it's all about pushing M$ Fi$ta because people will be back many times over tfix the machines and to buy the numerous upgrades needed.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

All that's listed on the Rideau Centre's website under the coming soon section is Lacoste (Oct) and Marciano (Dec). No mention of Apple, but if I manage to get out of the office at lunch, I'll have a look and report back.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Update

Farview Mall Opens Sat in Toronto
Market Mall Opens Sat in Calgary

This means 9 in Canada


whats next? Ottawa?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Apple should open a store in Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump, Alberta just for the address...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Whatever became of that rumoured flagship store around Yonge and Bloor?

Kind of the Canadian equivalent to the one on Fifth Ave. in New York.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Honestly, if they put stores in the Maritimes.. it would sure turn things around on the east coast. They'd sell a LOT more Macs here anyway. The problem here is that no one really knows a lot about them, even the reseller in my town. 

I think a store would do great on Barrington Street in Halifax.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

satchmo said:


> Whatever became of that rumoured flagship store around Yonge and Bloor?
> 
> Kind of the Canadian equivalent to the one on Fifth Ave. in New York.


I think that big development at the Southeast corner hasn't broken ground yet. All the luxury condos are sold-out though. ifoApplestore.com said that it was rumored future site.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Honestly, if they put stores in the Maritimes.. it would sure turn things around on the east coast. They'd sell a LOT more Macs here anyway. The problem here is that no one really knows a lot about them, even the reseller in my town.
> 
> I think a store would do great on Barrington Street in Halifax.


When I was in Saint John this summer the explosion of Macs was noticeable! No good local stores at all!


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i Want to see one in Peterborough


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I think they need one here in Victoria. It would do really well, considering the only other one is on the mainland. Maybe in the Bay Center downtown. :love2:


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

EvanPitts said:


> Apple won't bother with Hamilton, they'd go bust pretty quickly because even discounters like Tiger Direct don't bother with Hamilton. No money, no jobs, no future, and crammed with Windoze using fools.


As convenient as Limeridge would be for some in the Hamilton area, I think that Mapleview Centre or Oakville Place would be far more appropriate locations to serve the western part of the GTA, particularly to those who have the expendable income to support such a store. Hamilton Mountain is a bit too far away for people in Burlington or Oakville to venture to, even if it's a shorter drive than Sherway Gardens.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that Apple is virtually dancing around Ottawa like it's carrying the plague?

If you look at the population ranks from the start, numbers one through six are covered... _except_ for Ottawa.

Either Apple's just waiting for the right spot to open up at the Rideau (or Place d'Orleans), or else it's somehow convinced that it can never realistically open a retail store here!


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

we freakin need one in Ottawa. Rideau Centre would be a freakin money maker for them easssilly. Its a tourist destination at that too. Traffic would be huge.


----------

